# Cypripedium Aki



## toddybear (Jul 8, 2011)

First time bloomer. Growing in dappled shade.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice extra speckling on the staminode!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful bloom!


----------



## koshki (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, so pretty!


----------

